
Twitter is safer in America: lessons from the Elmo and BBC sex scandals - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/18/twitter-is-safer-in-america-lessons-from-the-elmo-and-bbc-sex-scandals/
======
josephlord
If you are publishing serious accusations based on a rumour or a guess I'm not
sure that you shouldn't face some consequences. The British libel laws do have
real problems but I'm not yet certain this is one.

That isn't to say that a tweet to a small number of followers should be enough
to cause massive damages. Maybe if the total damages are similar to what a
newspaper would pay shared amongst all the libelling tweeters in proportion to
their follower numbers.

The law in this area isn't yet tested so may end badly or quite sensibly.

